# Panasonic Lumix Purple LCD Display



## chris miss (Sep 1, 2010)

The display on my Panasonic Lumix TZ3 turned purple all of a sudden. The pictures I take seem to be OK. I thought it might mean I needed to recharge the battery, but that hasn't affected the purple screen. It's really hard to frame a shot because I can't see much in the display. Is my camera out of commission for good? If so, any suggestions for a good point and shoot replacement? I have to start researching.


----------



## Negative ISO (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the part where we each just throw out our favorite brand, right?  <GRIN>  I have one of those Lumix POS (oops I mean P&S) and I don't care for it.   

+1 vote for anything Canon or Nikon.


----------



## chris miss (Sep 1, 2010)

You're right. I thought about that before I posted that lame question! I know everyone has their preference. I need to do my homework. 

But can you tell me if my camera is DOA or is there something I can do to fix the purple display? I'd rather not have to buy another camera if I don't have to. But if it's not fixable, I'll give it a suitable funeral.


----------



## Negative ISO (Sep 1, 2010)

I wasn't busting your chops, hope it didn't come across that way.  

I have no idea on the LCD screen, but it doesn't sound good.  I can tell you that I had a Canon A700 prior to my Lumix and I feel like I got far more good pictures out of it than the Panasonic.  It seems like the Lumix is always over/underexposing or out of focus.  I do get decent shots from it sometimes... but now that I have this Rebel XS the Lumix is just collecting dust.  Maybe my wife will use it from time to time.


----------



## chris miss (Sep 1, 2010)

Negative ISO said:


> I wasn't busting your chops, hope it didn't come across that way.  I



No, it didn't come across that way. I was agreeing with you! I have a Canon xti but wanted to have a compact to carry around. I'll look into your Canon suggestion. Thanks for your response.


----------



## ps5050 (Mar 30, 2011)

The TZ3 is a older model. I really like the DCM-TZ7. This one is older now too, but a bit cheaper than the newer ones. I used to have a Nikon CoolPix which was average and like your TZ3 died on me, but I guess these point and shoot cameras aren't really made to last forever. Sometimes I use my Canon Powershoot video camera to take pictures, but don't really like to schlepp it around. Video on the TZ7 is good as it the zoom.

It's all personal preference really. I'd love to know what you've opted for.


----------



## aporter (Jan 7, 2012)

chris miss,

I am interested in what you found out about your purple display.  My Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50 has been working fine for 4 years, but it suddenly turned blue this week.  That is, all pixels that should be black on the external flip-out display AND on the viewfinder display are blue instead of black.  And stuff that should be yellow is green/white, etc.  It's as if the LCD *controller* has something wrong, telling all blue LCD segments to turn on.

I will probably be looking at a new camera sometime this year, but I am not asking for input on that problem just yet.  For now, I would like to find out if there was anything that you did that helped the purple go away.

Again, photos are fine, but the two displays are all blue.  And like you mentioned, framing is a challenge.

thanks,Alan


----------

